# Early resource guarding?



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Liesel's 5 months now, so not sure this still belongs in puppy but hey, I'm going to keep calling her a puppy for as long as I can get away with it...
With a really high value chew (something like a ham bone, that seems to be her favourite) she gets a little bit defensive, and since she's still young I'm trying to do the right thing to try and nip it in the bud. She has never shown the slightest bit of aggression but she shows worry, like when I just cross the room or something, (not even trying to take it off her) she'll pick it up and move away a bit with it, looking wary... and I just noticed her hackles were up, this most recent time she did it.

At the moment what I'm trying to do is take it off her, two or three times for the duration of the chew, (should I be doing it more?) by exchanging it for a biscuit or, in this case, dried liver. Then I give it straight back to her and give her lots of praise.
I suppose my question is, should I just persevere with this? Has anyone else had similar problems and have you resolved them? 
Although it's controversial, I COULD go at it with a bit more decisiveness, (there's an opinion out there that if I go at it tentatively, she'll be more defensive of it) or I could keep going at it slowly and gently, bribing her with other treats.

Any opinions would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Claire! In my opinion you are handling this perfectly! Cole did this and used to have a scary biting problem and I did everything you did and while he still gets up and moves with his chewy if the cat comes around (lol I don't know what he thinks she's gonna do, its funny)...i can pet him while he is enjoying his bones and chewies and he looks happy and wags his tail!! I still practice the "take it away, praise, give it back, praise". Always make you taking it away a positive thing and she will get over it!! You're doing a great job!!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot, much appreciated!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

This is probably going to be a little bit controversial, but I will tell you what worked for us. 

At 6 months Miles started demonstrating resource guarding with his new marrow bone. We could tell he was getting testy because he started hovering over his bone and looking behind him. When my husband walked up to him he gave a low growl. My husband grabbed him quickly, flipped him on his back, placed his hand on his neck, and looked him in the eye and said a firm "no". Miles was very taken aback by the quick response to his action. He peed a little on himself and acted apologetic by licking us and wiggling around us. He hasn't had an issue since. We can put our hands in his food, take his toys, etc. 

I know placing dogs on their back is controversial on this forum but it worked for us and we haven't had a problem since and Miles is almost 14 months now.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I don't like taking their chews just so they know I can. Even when trading for high value. I think this is what made Dozer so defensive. He doesn't bite with it but def goes on guard. But he's getting better now that he knows we aren't going to take it. Just a note if he's already showing signs of aggression when you give the treat, you are rewarding bad behavior, IMO. Instead you should start slower like dropping treats as you walk by. Once he's comfortable with walking, you get closer when you go by, treat, etc. Just take it one step at a time getting further once he's comfortable with the "step" you are in. Only exchange the chew for a high value treat once he completely comfortable giving it up to you. 

So I wouldn't say you're doing it wrong, because I'm not there to really see the pups reactions. But you might need to take a step back and go slower.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Once and ONLY once...Cole was misbehaving and puppy nipping. I believe he was about 7 months of age. My boyfriend watched as I continually told Cole to get off the bed and Cole kept sassing me and trying to grab my hand with his mouth. I think I've made it clear that Cole was a nightmare when I first got him. 

Anyways,my boyfriend, who never had a dog before, grabbed Cole and put him on the floor on his back. Cole yelped with shock and bit my boyfriend, and also peed on himself. My boyfriend held him as I calmly told him to relax. Slowly releasing tension on him and replacing it with a massage to relax him we all stood up and Cole too went straight to my boyfriend, submissive, wagging his tail and licking. I was a nervous wreck. He seemed to snap out of the "NOBODY tells me" attitude. 

This instance was NOT a response to a resource guarding. But Cole had more problems than just that. Everytime we did that, alpha role, he would try to bite or successfully bite. I believe Cole was fear aggressive, still is, and dominant aggressive, not anymore. You have to know your dog and know what will be successful. Set your dog up for success not for failure.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, approach her and only give a treat if she gives up the chewy. Obviously, don't award aggressive behavior.

For me it wasn't about "taking the chewy cuz I could" it was about "me or anyone being around you while you enjoy your chewy is not a bad thing! Enjoy the chewy!!" lol


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I understand that the placing dog on back approach doesn't work for all dogs. Some of my friends have not had success with it or their dogs didn't respond well to it. We think that Miles was testing us as he entered adolescence and asserting some dominance over him snapped him out of it and established his rank in the house. He has been fine since, even shares bones and his food bowl with his friends.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I def think it will work for most dogs!! Absolutely. People just need to be careful, especially if their dog is fear aggressive, which I don't think Liesel is from Claire's description. All you can do is try and respond accordingly.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The best way to deal with this is to teach your pup to "drop it" and "leave it". Most dogs are naturally possessive over items (not necessarily aggressive), but they do need to learn that if you decide something is yours they are to immediately let go of it.

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-training-article-drop-it-and-leave-it.html


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just be very cautious using force and outwardly aggressive actions on your pup. It doesn't have to be this method that is used. Try being more positive with pup. 

When faced with a pup who growled a little when they had their bone, I would slowly over time, spend lots of time being right near them when I gave them a bone. Starting with just sitting watching, then moving in slowly and getting closer and closer over time. Not touching the bone, not attempting to take it, but just getting pup used to me being there while they chew. 

Once at that point then I would move in really close. to the point where I was almost chewing the bone with them. Then eventually, I would take it from them, feign a chew and give it back. Over time they realised that it was nice to "share" their bone with me. I can take ANYTHING from their mouths without issue. Even a bird!! Actually, they give me a bird more readily than a bone  

Don't be physical if there is another way. It may shut pup down. Don't get me wrong, I have at times had to get physical with one of mine, but i wouldn't recommend it as a technique if it can be achieved other ways.

As an alternative, I think one key thing is also being decisive and swift in an action. What that means is as you approach, you sense the dog being insular with the bone, the dog sees you sense that and shuts down further. I would stride right up to pup and TAKE the bone, without any verbal indication, not skirting around pup, but just walking right up and taking it. Then give it back, rather than dominate pup physically. 

I used to laugh at mine when they growled at me. The kind of laugh you might make to a 6 year old who was threatening to punch you out!!!  A sorta.... yeah..........you're kidding yourself aren't you??? kind of laugh. Never flinch, never move away when they do it. Go right up to pup and take it. Then give it back. 

Whatever method you try, don't get too hung up on it. Just cause a pup growls at you doesn't make it aggressive.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Drop it .leave it. Back up,and Bed,are all commands you need to start working on IMO. :
A lot of their behavior stems from our body language too...
Stand tall, feet apart ,imagine your space as a force to move the dog back. If you notice, that's how a dog will take an item from another dog.
I'm sure she'll be fine,she's still a baby,it takes time  lots of time!
p.s. I would never throw a dog on it's back,I think we should be using the old grey matter to train,not brute force.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Solving this issue with force isn't good. 

Imagine it is a small child that walks past the dog when it is guarding. The aren't going to be able to get a dog on it's back. 

You want them to understand the drop command and I would practice it with all people big and small once your pup knows how to do it with you.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, loads of good points and advice!
MilesMom, I agree yours was a controversial technique, particularly on this forum since Vizslas can be 'soft', (in my experience Liesel is not, she's a tough little nut but it does obviously depend on the dog and you do of course have to be careful and be sensitive to the dog as an individual) but personally I don't see anything wrong with it. I see other dogs doing it to Liesel all the time in the park, and she submits straight away - she's not the least bit sad or hurt by it, it's natural and a lot of the time I think dogs are happier and more secure when they're confident someone else is in control. 
I think there's often a tendency for people to treat their dogs like they would children - I absolutely adore Liesel, in a similar way to if she WAS my child, but I don't treat her like one. I would therefore probably use considerably more force with Liesel than I would with a child - it's surprising how much dogs can take, you can see THAT from watching them play in the park too! (Though don't get me wrong, obviously I don't go around slapping or kicking her...)
As long as a person never uses one of those techniques with anger, but with calm decisiveness, I feel it's fine, and sometimes an effective and direct way of reminding them to control their behaviour. I think it's unfair when people write someone off as 'cruel' and ignorant just because they might deal with their dog with a slightly more hands-on approach than others. We all love our dogs and want what's best for them. Too bad we can't just ask them!

I really like the sound of Ozkar's technique, I think I'll give that a try. The part about not being hesitant or worrying about her growling is definitely important, I've never made a big deal out of her grumpiness, always facing it head-on, whether it's guarding a chew or guarding the bed... and it's never escalated into something more. 
I'll see how we do and keep you all posted, thanks again!










P.S. Will also work on the 'drop it' technique, VERY good idea, especially since she has a tendency to want to pick up EVERYTHING she finds outside on the street.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I have written about this before and was scolded... But, if you carry treats regularly when going outside, please leave them at the training site. 

Drop is easy and fun just google Ian Dunbar ... Sirius dog training is a good collection as well as gun dog training DVDs from various trainers. 

(Sorry if I duplicated anyone's post, did not have time to read all of them)


----------

